
Did we accidentally allow tardigrades to colonize the Moon? - smb111
https://www.inverse.com/article/61881-tardigrades-spilled-on-moon
======
aurizon
No way, unless we flood it. Colonize implies a sustain and grow mode.
Tardigrades tossed into a vacuum would dessicate and dry because they did not
have the time needed to form their survival state. Tardigrades gradually
immersed in a vacuum (days) would have time to shut down all processes and dry
out. In the dried out state in a vacuum they would survive for a while ? They
resist heat and UV to a degree. How long?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade)

